# Clutch pedal problem



## Kerr9045 (Sep 25, 2019)

Hi I bought a 2006 ser spec v about 3 months ago and as I’ve had it the clutch pedal feel has completely changed and eventually got to the point where shifting was hard and I couldn’t get into reverse. I replaced the slave and master cylinder and bled the system well. After this it worked great for about 2 weeks now it’s starting to feel off again and when I release the pedal it doesn’t return to the normal height I have to push it up with the back of my foot or it doesn’t shift right. Any advice on what this is? I’m thinking it might be the pedal return spring but I’m not sure.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Try bleeding the system, again, and see if it improves. If it does, and then starts to get worse again, you are likely getting air in the system from somewhere...possibly the line connections to the master or slave..or, possibly a faulty new part.


----------

